# Hello , i need help identifying a revolver like handgun . Ill put pics .



## HSD112 (Aug 19, 2014)

So , I don't think its very valuable , but i found it in my dad's attic and i was just wondering about it . It's got a 9mm wide muzzle , so i think it would use 9mm pistol round (but i think my hand would blow up with it ) It looks like it's made from cast iron , and it has no serial number . It doesnt have a spiral inside the muzzle either .


----------



## HSD112 (Aug 19, 2014)

STV_2571_zps87a4f9ff.jpg Photo by Stefan_Horvath | Photobucket
STV_2570_zps1fdb2dc1.jpg Photo by Stefan_Horvath | Photobucket
STV_2574_zpsd4cad90b.jpg Photo by Stefan_Horvath | Photobucket
STV_2572_zps19951965.jpg Photo by Stefan_Horvath | Photobucket


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Looks to be similar (although not identical to) an Austrian Gasser officer's pistol

https://www.google.com/search?q=gas...=1739&bih=867#q=gasser+1870&tbm=isch&imgdii=_


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

doesn't look real to me. Looks like a reproduction wall ornament.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1. It's a real gun, but it's in extremely poor condition. You can't see rifling because of the thick rust in the barrel, and lots of parts are missing.
2. It may have been made in either Austria or Belgium. But it's not a Gasser military pistol. The grip shape is wrong.
3. Since it is so terribly rusty, it would be difficult—maybe impossible—to see the markings stamped on it. Thus, positive identification won't be easy.
4. Your own family name is Hungarian, and the gun is from the time when Austria and Hungary were united, so an Austrian source is possible. (But Austrians imported Belgian guns.)

That's all the help that I can offer.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> 1. It's a real gun, but it's in extremely poor condition. You can't see rifling because of the thick rust in the barrel, and lots of parts are missing.
> 2. It may have been made in either Austria or Belgium. But it's not a Gasser military pistol. The grip shape is wrong.
> 3. Since it is so terribly rusty, it would be difficult-maybe impossible-to see the markings stamped on it. Thus, positive identification won't be easy.
> 4. Your own family name is Hungarian, and the gun is from the time when Austria and Hungary were united, so an Austrian source is possible. (But Austrians imported Belgian guns.)
> ...


There's a lot of Lefaucheux in there, too, especially the grip, but it should be pinfire if it was "that" vintage of his... Interesting.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like it used to shoot (probably obsolete now) rimfire cartridges by looking at the cylinder in the open gate.


----------

